

My Eureka Moment with Regular Expressions - gstovall
http://glennstovall.com/blog/2012/03/06/my-eureka-moment-with-regular-expressions/

======
majmun
My problem with regular expressions is not only the syntax but I didn't have
to use it so often so i would forgot it and have to learn it again and again
from start. But fortunately I found that in most cases that I need to parse
strings i can use .split() and .join() methods instead. for better
convenience.

------
batista
_There is also nothing quite like regular expressions anywhere in
programming._

Well, not really. How about BNF rules?

